# I hate New England Weather



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

This weather sucks. All I want to do is go out and ride. :cryin:


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Yep. I keep thinking that if I wanted to live in Seattle I'd move there.....


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

skibud2 said:


> This weather sucks. All I want to do is go out and ride. :cryin:


So what's stopping you, a little rain? HTFU and ride! :wink5:

zac

(yeah, I'm sick of it too!  )


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Even getting on the rain bike is losing its appeal.... I'm sitting here READING about biking, when I should be OUT THERE. Forecast (at least in Eastern MA) for tommorrow? More rain. Wednesday? MORE RAIN!!!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*wrong*



cyclesport45 said:


> Even getting on the rain bike is losing its appeal.... I'm sitting here READING about biking, when I should be OUT THERE. Forecast (at least in Eastern MA) for tommorrow? More rain. Wednesday? MORE RAIN!!!


forecast both days is "occasional showers." Probably dry most of the time.

What zac said.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

skibud2 said:


> This weather sucks. All I want to do is go out and ride. :cryin:


Seattle just went 29 days without measurable precip. Finally got rain this weekend. This winter was a different story--cold, wet, and endless.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

Went for a ride Sunday in the rain. I usually mountain bike in that weather, this was my first time on the road in rain. Holy crap! It gets slick and braking sucks. Went buzzing through a four way, albeit quiet, intersection. I slid right thru, couldn't stop and I believe my rear wheel was almost ahead of the front wheel. That was a rush.


----------



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I went out for a ride today. I have to say, it is just not worth it.


----------



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree New England weather sucks. I went it riding in the rain yesterday day though. I soaked 2 pairs of clothes, but I had fun, minus being wet and cold. Today was a little rainy but not as bad. Going down steep hills like in downtown Providence is a little scary when you are going 40+ with wet roads, and traffic.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

get fenders and a rain jacket..


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Every day I go out and ride I say thank you Lord for allowing me to live here.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

On the positive side, our weeds are doing great!!

b21


----------



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

*rain..it's just h20*

Rode the Trek Across Maine this past weekend and experienced with full apreciation what riding in the rain was all about. On top of it I was camping. I've ridden two days this week while misting/rain and some fog. I do get more concerned about visibility than water so I use lights. My front light went dead yesterday on the ride so I had to cut it short. Keep your chain oiled and ride the bike, better than looking or reading about it although reading is great.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

barry1021 said:


> On the positive side, our weeds are doing great!!
> 
> b21


Bloody hell, ya' say? My front yard looks like a pasture in Ireland.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Sun's out so y'all stop your *****'n and get ride'n. I'm f'n stuck in my office.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zac said:


> Sun's out so y'all stop your *****'n and get ride'n. I'm f'n stuck in my office.


IT'S TOO BRIGHT!!!!!!

\Kidding, out the door for a fixie ride


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

"This is the happiest day in the history of my life..." 

Rocky Balboa, an avid cyclist....

Or was that pugilist...


----------

